# Georg Kacher Test Drives the Audi urban concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Journalist Georg Kacher is on our short list of revered journalists with an insider’s view of the Audi brand and stories like his recent test drive of an Audi urban concept prototype ahead of the Frankfurt IAA prove just why this is so. Kacher’s story, which runs this week on Automobile Magazine’s website, details some of the story and intel behind the car, as well as his own personal driving impressions of the yellow-painted Engineering Experience Module prototype.

Upon closer inspection, the golden-hued mule that Kacher drove bore a fair amount of changes from the two urban concept show cars seen in Frankfurt. It’s an earlier variant, using more traditional spring/strut suspension, with a stronger (and heavier) aluminum and carbon fiber tub. Also, the electric drivetrain on the Engineering Experience Module boasts roughly double the power output of the show cars in order to prove the little car’s chassis dynamics to test drivers like Kacher.

There are more interesting details. Apparently the car was originally intended to be dubbed ‘Audi neo’, but that name’s been copyrighted by someone else. 

Technical details are even more intriguing. Seems the car utilizes the same front suspension design and rear suspension design sans steering rods as the Volkswagen XL1 efficiency concept shown at the Qatar Motor Show. 

So how does it drive and how does ther 6’7” Kacher fit in such a little automobile? For that you’ll have to check out Automobile’s website after the jump:

* Full Story *


----------

